

Using Sequence Package Analysis to Detect Terrorism and Sedition - ameister14
https://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/288/106625
Sequence Package Analysis (SPA), a new natural language method that utilizes a corpus of annotated training data comprised of a unique set of feature extractions, may detect early signs of terrorism and sedition. Using an SPA-designed BNF table consisting of sequentially-implicative (as opposed to syntactic) parsing structures, this natural language tool searches social media content and recordings of conversations of suspected terrorists to identify (and measure) collusion, collaboration, affinity with other terror or sedition suspects.
======
papaf
From Wikipedia:

In law, sedition is overt conduct, such as speech and organization, that is
deemed by the legal authority to tend toward insurrection against the
established order.

(Not to be confused with seduction)

